# Sig/Avy request



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Can I get a Urijah Faber sig/Avatar please?

*Pictures:* Anything you guys want!

*Title:* I would like the Sig to say The California Kid and the avatar to say HitOrGetHit, HOGH, or Hit!
*
Colors:* Anything as long as the sig and avy match!

I always love multiple entries as well!

:thumb02:


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

ill make avy tommorow

you like?

EDIT: here cause u want the fighter backround


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You want mine? Im gonna switch it up right away anyhow, I could add an avy and your name if you want.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

That one is siiiiick Toxic... Very nice.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is the one I was using if you want it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah somehow I was unsubscribed from this thread! Yeah that is a pretty sweet sig. I have to wait until I get home, it's wierd, I can see some pictures at work, but a lot of the are red x's. BUT, usually if I put the picture in my sig, I can see it again. I dunno but thanks everyone!

GnP your stuff is looking better! Keep it up! (I liked that picture in you posted in the "What are you doing" thread)


----------

